
API for human callers on demand - leahcim
https://www.upcall.com/en/api
======
atrilumen
I really like the idea, but I didn't make it past the pricing page. It says
"Transparent & All-inclusive pricing" but I couldn't find any.

------
quoquoquo
I feel like throwing API at everything is the wrong approach because
developers using this tool fail to understand how expensive this is going to
get vs just hiring a dedicated business development rep which you will be able
to close the feedback loop to improve sales.

I feel like there are some niches where this tool will do quite well but it
makes no sense other than if you are a developer to outsource a critical
component of your sales machine.

Regardless, I'd like to try it out on myself and see how it works, but without
pricing I won't know if it's even worth the ROI.

